# Yanmar 186d fan upgrade



## Ghostwhotypes (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi all, making headway on the other issues, I have seen you can put a John Deere 6 blade fan on the Yanmar engine, would anyone know of a part number or model that I can source one from here in Australia?
Thanks
Michael


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I found a couple of numbers. Seem similar enough to investigate. SFCF-4474 and HCF-4474.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Probably this one. https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/CH16048.htm


----------

